# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Hallo, ik ben Grumpy

## Grumpy

Hallo, ik ben Grumpy, 45 jaar. 

Bij toeval ben ik op dit forum terechtgekomen, nou ja, toeval, ik was op zoek naar wat informatie over gezondheidskwesties, dus toen ben ik blijven hangen  :Big Grin: 

Ik woon in het oosten van het land, ik heb geen betaalde baan. Ik ben erg geïnteresseerd in gezondheidszaken, dus ik zal regelmatig meelezen en soms misschien ook wat posten. 

Groetjes, Grumpy  :Smile:

----------

